# My first competition :|



## Zaxef (Jun 15, 2009)

So I'm going to my first official WCA competition on July 25th in Kitchener (Ontario, Canada)..

What should I expect?
Does the CanadianCubing "shop" have good stuff?
I kinda want to buy a 3x3 DIY since I still don't have one..
And a 4x4 that doesn't suck horribly .. stupid storebought X|
A 2x2 would be nice too! 

Do they usually have those kinds of things for sale?
And I did read through all the regulations and whatnot, so I should be ok there..

Anyone on here going to that one too? 
If you are going, let me know if you have a good 2x2 or 4x4 to sell please :|
or a (or Super) Square-1, Pyraminx, DIY 3x3 etc etc.. (I prefer white puzzles with black stickers instead of white )

I will also be your best friend n stuff (if you live in the area - I'd love to get together with other cubers - I don't know ANYONE around here that can even solve a 3x3 :[ )


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 15, 2009)

First, make sure you go on the right day. The 25th.
I don't know much about Canadian comps.

I may be going.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 15, 2009)

It's a 1-day event lol
http://www.canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=15

and ok :|


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 15, 2009)

I had a typo. By 'first,' I meant 'right.' I'm not sure how I did that.
The competition is on the 25'th, not the 27'th.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 15, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I had a typo. By 'first,' I meant 'right.' I'm not sure how I did that.
> The competition is on the 25'th, not the 27'th.



Oh thanks lol - I dunno how I messed that up :confused:


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 15, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> What should I expect?
> Does the CanadianCubing "shop" have good stuff?
> I kinda want to buy a 3x3 DIY since I still don't have one..
> And a 4x4 that doesn't suck horribly .. stupid storebought X|
> A 2x2 would be nice too!


yup, you'll very likely find what you want



Zaxef said:


> Anyone on here going to that one too?
> If you are going, let me know if you have a good 2x2 or 4x4 to sell please :|
> or a (or Super) Square-1, Pyraminx, DIY 3x3 etc etc..


I'm going fo sure, but I already sold my good 2x2x2 to someone :/ You can get a square-1 and pyraminx in the shop unless they're sold out (come early!), but probably not a super square-1, unless you ask Dave.



Zaxef said:


> I will also be your best friend n stuff (if you live in the area - I'd love to get together with other cubers - I don't know ANYONE around here that can even solve a 3x3 :[ )


most of us that have registrated already live in the Toronto Area, but I'm sure that there will be new cubers in the Kitchener area that will come.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 15, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > What should I expect?
> ...




Yea I'm from Cambridge so I don't really want to commute all the way to Toronto but who knows, once I get better into like competition-range times I might head out..
I'm not expecting to do that well, I just wanted to meet other cubers..

And ok thanks, I'll get there early (as soon as it starts/the museum opens) and go right to the shop 

I'll see you there! 
You'll know it's Zaxef if you see a tall pale kid with really curly hair and a Dakine backpack and bright green laces on his shoes. :| lol


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 15, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> I'm not expecting to do that well, I just wanted to meet other cubers..



I'll look forward to meeting you 

If you can't get a 2x2 at the store I can likely bring one for you, I think I have one or two (unopened) ones lying around.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 15, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not expecting to do that well, I just wanted to meet other cubers..
> ...



It's ok I don't really want to do 2x2 in competition.. I've never owned one so I don't really know how to solve it quickly.. I know how to solve it, but I just do it like 3x3 corners.. so it takes a while lol :|

Although if you're offering it or you'll sell it for cheaper than the store I'd appreciate it


----------



## abr71310 (Jun 15, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> What should I expect?
> Does the CanadianCubing "shop" have good stuff?
> I kinda want to buy a 3x3 DIY since I still don't have one..
> And a 4x4 that doesn't suck horribly .. stupid storebought X|
> ...



I went to my first competition in March -- TOW 2009. It was AMAZING. I loved every minute and never wanted to leave... I was so sad when it was over!!!

If I get a Rubik's DIY-3x3x3 at TOS (June 27th), I'll tell you -- I'm pretty sure the merchandise shop will have it for C3 as well, but I'm not 100% sure, you can always ask Dave on the site.

As for the 2x2x2, they have SOME, but you have be an eager beaver to get them, since they sell out FAST... If worst comes to worse I could always try and make another order and include you.

As for the 4x4x4, I have a supplier that gets me them for ~$20 CAD -- it's cheaper than C4Y and 9sPuzzles, but not DX (DX is TOO cheap, but the shipping is horrid).

Up to you on that one, just get back to me / post on my thread for the sales in the Buy/Sell/Trade area.

Awesome to have another new face at a competition!


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll get any 2x2 but I need a white 4x4, I'm too used to white cubes with black stickers now thanks to my white v-cubes.. 

I'll get a 2x2 somehow at C3 and I'll just order the 4x4 online I think.. it might actually get here before the competition and I'll sign up for 4x4 

As for the 3x3, if you see a kid fitting the description above looking sad/pissed cause there were no 3x3 DIY's left or at all at the shop, try to sell him one 


Edit;
Basically if anyone has a white 2x2 or 4x4 with black stickers, I'll set up a deal to buy it from you ahead of time if you'd like.. and I won't bother with the shop at C3.
As far as 3x3 goes.. I prefer white with black stickers but I can be flexible, so if you have a *good* DIY lying around, let me know please


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 15, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> I'll get any 2x2 but I need a white 4x4, I'm too used to white cubes with black stickers now thanks to my white v-cubes..
> 
> I'll get a 2x2 somehow at C3 and I'll just order the 4x4 online I think.. it might actually get here before the competition and I'll sign up for 4x4
> 
> ...


The extra 2x2 I have is white with white stickers. You can have it for ~10 bucks if you want, I don't really care


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 15, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > I'll get any 2x2 but I need a white 4x4, I'm too used to white cubes with black stickers now thanks to my white v-cubes..
> ...



Ok that's perfect, how should I find you at the competition? 

Just need a white 4x4 with black stickers now 
Don't think they'll have that in the shop so I should just order it..


----------



## Jai (Jun 15, 2009)

Finding people is relatively easy at competitions, since we all have nametags.

As for the white 4x4 with black stickers, Dave does have them (he just recently got it in, and will be selling them at TOS on June 27), but he only has two of them (and 4 black 4x4s). Seeing as how that will sell out quickly, I'm sure he will buy more. By the way, they're these 4x4s. Black with white tiles and white with black tiles are available. They're better than Rubik's and Eastsheen, and they're highly recommended by many. If you want to order now, go ahead, since Dealextreme offers free shipping (the shipping times are inconsistent, though), and so getting them through Dave (who would order several of them) wouldn't really have any cost benefits, since there's no shipping cost to save up on or divide up (there is a small discount for buying several of the same item, but it's not much).


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 15, 2009)

I hate to be so picky but I don't like tiles :|

What about the 4x4's on c4u?


----------



## Jai (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't like tiles either, but these are different from the tiles that Cubesmith offers; these are raised (much bigger, opposed to the flat, slippery sticker-esque tiles that you get from Cubesmith), and feel different. If you need stickers, you can always order from Cubesmith or buy them at competitions, since Dave always has cubesmith stickers available for competitions. 

Also, if you can make it to Downtown Toronto, you could arrange something with Dave so you can pick up some stuff from him and pay him right there. That's what I'm doing, since I need a good 5x5 and a new 4x4.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 15, 2009)

Jai said:


> I don't like tiles either, but these are different from the tiles that Cubesmith offers; these are raised (much bigger, opposed to the flat, slippery sticker-esque tiles that you get from Cubesmith), and feel different. If you need stickers, you can always order from Cubesmith or buy them at competitions, since Dave always has cubesmith stickers available for competitions.
> 
> Also, if you can make it to Downtown Toronto, you could arrange something with Dave so you can pick up some stuff from him and pay him right there. That's what I'm doing, since I need a good 5x5 and a new 4x4.


"I'll be staying in Toronto the night before and after."
Who is this 'Dave' ?


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 15, 2009)

Jai said:


> I don't like tiles either, but these are different from the tiles that Cubesmith offers; these are raised (much bigger, opposed to the flat, slippery sticker-esque tiles that you get from Cubesmith), and feel different. If you need stickers, you can always order from Cubesmith or buy them at competitions, since Dave always has cubesmith stickers available for competitions.
> 
> Also, if you can make it to Downtown Toronto, you could arrange something with Dave so you can pick up some stuff from him and pay him right there. That's what I'm doing, since I need a good 5x5 and a new 4x4.



I'm only going to the kitchener one.. How can I contact Dave?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 15, 2009)

Zaxef. If I see dave, I could buy something for you.
I just need his address, etc.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 15, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Zaxef. If I see dave, I could buy something for you.
> I just need his address, etc.



?
My address you mean?


----------



## Jai (Jun 15, 2009)

Zaxef, You could ask on the Canadiancubing Quick Connect, or use the contact form to get to Dave.

EDIT: Stachu, Dave (Dave Campbell) is the delegate and organizer of the competitions around here.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 15, 2009)

No. Dave's address, so I can buy stuff.
I could give you the stuff *at* the comp.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 15, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> No. Dave's address, so I can buy stuff.
> I could give you the stuff *at* the comp.



I think it'd be easier to just contact Dave since he'll be at the competition..
Saves you some time too, but thanks 

Alright I sent a message in asking about a white 4x4 with black stickers..

and now I've got a 2x2 in the works.. just gotta figure out the 3x3 situation now :|


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh...that works, too.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 15, 2009)

I still haven't had the chance to go to one yet. I REALLY want to though. I almost went to the one in georgia a while back, but my ma wouldn't let me go :'(


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 15, 2009)

It seems like a really good idea to get together like that - even if it's not for the competing, but just to be with people with the common hobby to talk about it and maybe learn a thing or two, you know?


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah. that's the main reason i want to go to one. I wold have lost horribly (i looked at the results) but i know it still would have been loads of fun.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 15, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> yeah. that's the main reason i want to go to one. I wold have lost horribly (i looked at the results) but i know it still would have been loads of fun.



Oh dude I know, I'm gonna get like last place but I still want to go more than anything..
It gives me motivation to get better too..

I just got a new 5x5 PB like 2 minutes ago actually..
2:28.16

I wanna be sub 2:30 average for the competition


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 15, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> calekewbs said:
> 
> 
> > yeah. that's the main reason i want to go to one. I wold have lost horribly (i looked at the results) but i know it still would have been loads of fun.
> ...



yeah i know and nice! lol better than my 4x4 lol but i don't hve one for myself so i can't practice regularly. and i don't have a v-cube 5 so my 5x5 kinda sucks too. good luck btw! lol


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 16, 2009)

They're totally worth the price (v-cubes I mean) especially now that they're cheaper..

Assuming you're not going to grow tired of cubing.. I knew I wasn't any time soon lol 
I'd only had a 3x3 and 4x4 for like 3 weeks and I got the full v-cube set


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jun 16, 2009)

First off, i am the Dave in reference. Cubes a little, organizes a lot. Yes, we sell merch at most of our competitions, when we are permitted to do so anyway. Yes, it can be difficult to get some items. I cannot predict demand on many puzzles unless i am told about it beforehand. The result is some items sell out quickly. I am not a Toys-R-Us, so i don't have hundreds of items of one type. We buy a half dozen or a dozen of some items, but that is about it (except for shirts, we get a couple dozen). 

So yes, it is a first come, first serve basis. My assistant works registration and merchandise, so don't expect the merch counter to be open until after registration has closed. 

We are open to getting people items that they need, but cannot guarantee anything. But if you are looking for something specific, let us know. The June competition is too soon for this, of course. But with a competition that is that far away (talking about C3), we can probably get most items. They won't be much cheaper than you pay online, but the shipping cost is probably cheaper on some items. But when you buy stuff from the merch counter, you are supporting canadianCUBING, which is supporting the cubing scene in Canada. We use money to buy more merch, to pay for equipment, prizes, after party, printing, name tags, etc. The quality of our competitions is quite high, and it requires funding to pull it all off. Supporting it that way ensures it maintains that high level, and helps make it more so with every passing competition.

Items we have in stock for the June competition include, but are not limited to:
 Megaminx
 Pyraminx
 Square-1
 V5, V6, V7
 3x3 DIYs
 DX 4x4s
 Magic
 canadianCUBING Shirts
 Stackmat Timers
 Stackpods
 Cubesmith stickers


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 16, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Items we have in stock for the June competition include, but are not limited to:
> * Megaminx*
> Pyraminx
> Square-1
> ...



what kind of megaminx?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 16, 2009)

I would like one Shirt and, depending on the megaminx, that too.


----------



## JustinJ (Jun 16, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > Items we have in stock for the June competition include, but are not limited to:
> ...



And what kind of pyraminx?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 17, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Dave Campbell said:
> ...



And what kind of shirts?


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 17, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> And what kind of shirts?


 probably the same as the white one I have (the one I forced a lot of people to sign)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 17, 2009)

as long as it's a Canadian cubing shirt, I'm happy!


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 17, 2009)

I know the shirts that he already has, I was just curious if there were new shirts because of all the talk in the quick connect.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jun 17, 2009)

No, the shirts are red with a white logo. But yes, the logo is the same logo, of course. These are brand spanking new, no one in Canada has them yet. There will be 30 (well... who am i kidding, 28 after Simone and i steal one each), so you will not have a problem getting one. We have all small-> large sizes. $15 CAD each.

Pyraminx are C4Y white and black, and one other kind of pyraminx in case those sell quickly (6 in total). I am not up to speed on my megaminx brands. There are 3 puzzles, two brands. Neither are mefferts, both from C4Y. One is in the yellow box. And two are the other kind (one white, one black).


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 18, 2009)

AHHHHH --
Anyone going to the C3 competition..

I just broke a piece on my 7x7 .. an "inner corner"..
Like, one of the corner pieces that makes the inner 3x3 on the centers.. 
If you have an extra piece please let me know!!! 
I tried super gluing it but who knows how long that'll last for

Edit: About 2 turns.. lol

Someone help!?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 18, 2009)

So no X-Large then? A large would fit, I'm just a fan of loose fitting shirts.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 18, 2009)

I think you'll do well, in my first competition, I got 16th, and I only averaged 35~ish (slow for me) You'll probably average 3~4 seconds slower because of nerves, I did... 
Also, bring ALL of your cubes, or else you'll feel outdone...


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 18, 2009)

I plan to finish nearly last and be slower than I usually am, yes 
Since I've never competed.. I'll probably be shaking nervous 
I don't have many cubes - I'm buying a ton at the comp haha..
I only really have 3x3-7x7, Megaminx, Pyraminx Crystal and Bump Cubes (silver and gold)


----------



## JL58 (Jun 18, 2009)

Really plan to finish last. Really digest the fact that you will be 30% slower than usual. It will happen - no kidding. Facing competition pressure will be dreadful. You'll miss your cross. You will try to go fast in F2L. You will lock up in LL - 3 times. You will look at your time feeling awful.

At the end your only satisfaction would be to have participated.

Sigh...

Sigh again...

As long as that will be your expectation - I really mean that your enter the room with not much more than that - you will exit the room pretty proud of yourself.

Have you noticed the difference between cubing with or without the timer? Same thing, 10 x. Slow down, snail down. Ensure a safe time, ensure a safer time. 

No caffeine. 1/2 hour of cardio before hand (get the stress out, get the focus in). Don't cube in the morning, except to warm up your finger/hands.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't think it'll be _that_ bad for me..
I have been to competitions before.. in Bowling.. which is very hard to do while nervous..


----------



## brunson (Jun 18, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> I don't think it'll be _that_ bad for me..
> I have been to competitions before.. in Bowling.. which is very hard to do while nervous..


Post back after the competition and let us know.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 18, 2009)

lol ok ^_^


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 25, 2009)

Good news - My V Cube 7 piece is on the way.. only had to pay 2 euros for it


----------

